# Remote Capture Task via USB



## Shelby68GT500 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got a used 50D I picked up previously that I really like for the price I paid.  I finally spent a little time reading the manual and found that you can apparently use a Remote Capture Task to initiate the pictures via USB from a computer using ZoomBrowser.  The zoom browser that I had previously (v. 3.2) that came with my 1st generation EOS Rebel did have this function, but wouldn't work with my 50D for some reason.  I figured that I just needed to update to the latest Zoom Browser, which I did (6.9).  Now I find that the Remote Capture function had been removed back around version 6.5.  Wah!  Is it possible to find and download another version that supports this on my 50D, or possibly another application (preferably free) that does?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2013)

I use Lightroom when I need to do remote/tethered capture.

A quick search has turned up the tidbit that 'Remote Capture' has been replaced with 'EOS Capture' which should be free from Canon.


----------



## Shelby68GT500 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Mike, with a little trial and error, I did find the EOS Utility file and it appears to work just fine...  I am a happy camper!


----------

